# Favour from the Mods.



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

I have a Humax HDCI 2000 that I wish to use as a substitute for a Freesat box.
My plan is to set up the first channel numbers to mirror the Freesat lineup and use TiVo to provide the guide and recording facility for these.
Obviously if I wish to record other channels I would have to do it manually.
The only snag I can see is that although TiVo already has a code that will operate this box (20067-left over from the HDCI-2000T London trials), it is only available if you do a Guided setup for Freeview and not on the Freesat setup.
If someone could persuade TiVo to include this code in the Sat settings I and I am sure a few others would be very grateful.
I would not even had thought of this if Humax had not crippled the component output on my genuine Freesat box.
Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

Maclynn said:


> I have a Humax HDCI 2000 that I wish to use as a substitute for a Freesat box.
> My plan is to set up the first channel numbers to mirror the Freesat lineup and use TiVo to provide the guide and recording facility for these.
> Obviously if I wish to record other channels I would have to do it manually.
> The only snag I can see is that although TiVo already has a code that will operate this box (20067-left over from the HDCI-2000T London trials), it is only available if you do a Guided setup for Freeview and not on the Freesat setup.
> ...


OK no luck here, could someone at least let me know who the best person to contact at TiVo is so I can try myself.
Thanks.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I'm working on this one!


----------



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

ozsat said:


> I'm working on this one!


Sorry to appear impatient.
I have been stuck at home for a few days and am slightly stir crazy.
Thanks for your help.
Mike.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

While in Digital Satellite - you'll find two sets of FREEVIEW IR codes.

The last one is 20067 - which is the one you requested.

You'll need to perform a daily call to download the latest IR codes and then wait for it to finish.

The correct IR database (found in the System Information screen) needs to be 306.

You'll need to ensure the channel numbers match TiVo's correct list.


Let me know how you get on.


----------



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

Superb, thank you very much I will experiment tomorrow (wife allowing).
Mike.


----------



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

It works perfectly.
The Humax 2000 and TiVo combination is a much more flexible Freesat combination than the genuine Freesat box,or Sky box for that matter.
I am not sure if I should mention Channel Five and ITV HD.
I just need to reorder the channel numbers on the Humax to match the TiVo Freesat lineup for timed recordings.
Thanks again to Ozsat and TiVo. I cant think of another company that provides support for what is basically an obsolete machine.
Mike.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

- the invoice is in the post


----------

